
NASA Has Created Terminator-Like Material - piyushmakhija
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/10/nasa-created-a-material-that-can-heal-itself-in-less-than-a-second-from-hurtling-space-debris/#.tejadg:sDGf
======
richmarr
Kinda misleading title. Actual article title refers to "A Material That Can
Heal Itself" rather than Terminator.

The actual material is more like a glue sandwich than a T1000.

